# AMD Chipset Driver install is broken



## St54Kevin (Dec 28, 2021)

Hey folks,

I just experienced a hard reboot of my system with windows event log showing AMD errors. So i went and wanted to update the Chipset driver for my ASUS Prime X570-Pro. I downloaded the amd_chipset_software_3.10.08.506.exe and executed it. But when it comes to the driver selection screen (where you can tick the packages) it just crashes after some seconds.
Im on Windows 11 with latest updates with a 5800X. I tried uninstalling all AMD programms installed, same problem. Boot in Safe mode, same problem. Started the installer via the command line but nothing happens. When I quickly hit Install in the selection screen the installer will also crash. Using the automated driver detector by AMD will say that it did not find any AMD parts on my system and therefor couldnt install.
I think there is something broken with already installed parts. How can I freshly uninstall everything AMD related to try the installation again?

Also what is weird is that I cannot install anything else after the failed AMD install. I need to reboot my computer

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Law-II (Dec 28, 2021)

not sure where that driver came from; but the official driver for that Motherboard is  "AMD Chipset driver 3.10.22.706 For Windows 10/11 64-bit." 
*source: * PRIME X570-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


----------



## St54Kevin (Dec 28, 2021)

Law-II said:


> not sure where that driver came from; but the official driver for that Motherboard is  "AMD Chipset driver 3.10.22.706 For Windows 10/11 64-bit."
> *source: * PRIME X570-PRO｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


Of course I tried the official ASUS and the official AMD ones, both have the same behavior

So I usually dont like to do such stuff but I ran cCleaners tools (Cleaner and registry) and then used Asus´ Armoury Crate to install the driver. It is now installed again, BUT the official installer still crashes on me


----------



## HD64G (Dec 28, 2021)

I usually face another bug when installing those chipset drivers and the only thing not installed in the latest versions is the Ryzen balanced power plan. Check the install log and you will see what element wasn't installed. Then you can go to the device and install it manually. For the power plan though, there is into the setup folder and you can install it from there.

As for your case, did your current OS install pre-exist and was used with an Intel CPU? If so, you should clean the Intel drivers from the system. A nice and free tool exists from MS themselves (Windows Installer Clean Up Utility)

Another freemium tool that I have used and works well is IOBit driver booster


----------



## St54Kevin (Dec 28, 2021)

HD64G said:


> I usually face another bug when installing those chipset drivers and the only thing not installed in the latest versions is the Ryzen balanced power plan. Check the install log and you will see what element wasn't installed. Then you can go to the device and install it manually. For the power plan though, there is into the setup folder and you can install it from there.
> 
> As for your case, did your current OS install pre-exist and was used with an Intel CPU? If so, you should clean the Intel drivers from the system. A nice and free tool exists from MS themselves (Windows Installer Clean Up Utility)
> 
> Another freemium tool that I have used and works well is IOBit driver booster



Yes Windows was clean installed with this specific system when W11 came out. Well as you can read above, the installer even crashes when not installing something at all (at the package selction screen). Where do I find the log?

IOBit is an aweful bloatware tool. I will never use one of those driver updaters, there was never a good one.


----------



## StefanM (Dec 28, 2021)

Check device manager for yellow bangs






						Error codes in Device Manager in Windows - Microsoft Support
					

Lists the error codes that may be reported by Device Manager and the possible resolutions in Windows.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 28, 2021)

I have the same problem with one out of my 3 amd systems....the easiest fix is to 
1. Create a new user in windows 10/11
2. Login as the new user..
3.Download and install AMD chip set drivers..
4. Logout and login as original user..
5.Keep or delete the newly created user....

for example, i have created a new user named AMD in my system and i login and use it for installing AMD Chipset Drivers....i would advise you to keep the new user id as you will need to create a new user in windows everytime a new chip set driver comes out..

Its funny that only AMD Chip set drivers are causing the error....AMD Display drivers will install with no errors for me........  



HD64G said:


> I usually face another bug when installing those chipset drivers and the only thing not installed in the latest versions is the Ryzen balanced power plan. Check the install log and you will see what element wasn't installed. Then you can go to the device and install it manually. For the power plan though, there is into the setup folder and you can install it from there.
> 
> As for your case, did your current OS install pre-exist and was used with an Intel CPU? If so, you should clean the Intel drivers from the system. A nice and free tool exists from MS themselves (Windows Installer Clean Up Utility)
> 
> Another freemium tool that I have used and works well is IOBit driver booster



I have the same issue too......and i manually install the power plan as you have mentioned....i believe its because its currently my default power plan......i have not tried changing the power plan to any other plan and then installing the chipset drivers so far....it may work...


----------



## St54Kevin (Dec 28, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> I have the same problem with one out of my 3 amd systems....the easiest fix is to
> 1. Create a new user in windows 10/11
> 2. Login as the new user..
> 3.Download and install AMD chip set drivers..
> ...



I just tried your solution, but got the same situation. Installer just closes at some point. I created a new administrator user and logged into that.


----------



## St54Kevin (Jan 3, 2022)

With the help of AMD support I managed to install all driver packages by manually installing them from C:\AMD\Chipset_Software\Packages\IODriver. Despite all successful the installer crash still happens. I guess i need to continue updating them via the manual method.

Installation of the Ryzen Power plans werent successful though


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 4, 2022)

i just reinstalled a fresh copy of windows 11 on my problematic system and the error has gone...amd chipset driver installs perfectly fine on the new install....perhaps you can try a new OS reinstallation if possible?

btw, amd chipset drivers were the first thing i installed after reinstalling windows...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2022)

I never had the problem where the installer thinks I don't have an AMD system. That's a major facepalm there...


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 4, 2022)

Try running the install as administrator, seems to help when I've experienced the same.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Probably os problem


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 4, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Probably os problem


I have thought this too, like newer version being built for Win 11, but can be force installed on Win 10, but happens equally on both seems, so then what about OS is causing it.


----------



## St54Kevin (Jan 4, 2022)

I did switch to W11 freshly 2 months ago, I dont think I will do a OS reinstall soon. So I will let it set as it is.



dark2099 said:


> Try running the install as administrator, seems to help when I've experienced the same.


That was one of the first things I tried, including safe mode, windows uninstaller utility, older driver versions, ccleaner, temp files deleting etc. I basically have been through everything. Even AMD support has no more idea except OS reinstall


----------



## Emilychi (Feb 20, 2022)

Hey!

Anyone seeking a fix for this, you can try this in the exact Order. I have the Problem of it closing itself after opening it.


```
Create New User that is Admin -> Download AMD Cleanup Utility
->  Reboot into safemode -> download Windows Uninstall Troubleshooter
-> Uninstall everything AMD -> Run AMD Cleanup and reboot
->  Download Driver and open CMD as Admin
-> Input: START /WAIT *Admin  Driver exe* /S -> Enter and Wait.
```

  This always does it for me


----------



## mechtech (Feb 23, 2022)

I don't have any of those issues with chipset driver, however I did run into a gpu driver issue, due to ms auto update, so now whenever I do a fresh format and/or install I keep disconnected from the internet, and make sure to disable MS/windows from updating drivers.  Then I connect to net and do all my drivers manually.  I have found this helps on windows 10............on more than one occasion.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2022)

I havent seen this on any of my systems at all, all i can suggest is making sure W11 is fully updated before installing the drivers... a corrupted/modded/broken installer makes the most sense


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 23, 2022)

St54Kevin said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just experienced a hard reboot of my system with windows event log showing AMD errors. So i went and wanted to update the Chipset driver for my ASUS Prime X570-Pro. I downloaded the amd_chipset_software_3.10.08.506.exe and executed it. But when it comes to the driver selection screen (where you can tick the packages) it just crashes after some seconds.
> Im on Windows 11 with latest updates with a 5800X. I tried uninstalling all AMD programms installed, same problem. Boot in Safe mode, same problem. Started the installer via the command line but nothing happens. When I quickly hit Install in the selection screen the installer will also crash. Using the automated driver detector by AMD will say that it did not find any AMD parts on my system and therefor couldnt install.
> ...


Hmm. I have an Asrock Steel Legend B550 and W11 Pro with all updates and it even got WUD driver and I installed the latest chipset drivers right over the WUD versions and never had a problem.

Your OS is borked.


----------

